# color too light on white plastic '49 Ford



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I painted my AMT '49 Ford in Tamiya Mica Red, but the color came out a few shades too light! I saw that in the first couple of coats that it was going on bright red, but the can said that applying multiple coats would help darken or add depth to the color. I kept applying until I ended up using the whole can. Now the color is still too light, and I don't have any left to do other parts that require the same color; wheels, dash, etc... 
My question is, now that there is a good red color to the model, will going over it again at this point with more mica red actually get it to that dark red I'm going for?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

If you used a whole can of Tamiya's synthetic lacquer and it didn't darken, adding more to it isn't going to darken it. The Mica Red is a metallic color, I've gotten 2, sometimes 3 cars out of a single can. If you needed to go darker I might have suggsted spraying it over a darker primer, like a red oxide, what I would suggest now is an overnight soak (at least) in Purple Power followed by a gloved up wire brush scrubbing and starting over. That much paint, even a lacquer, will flood the engraved lines for the doors and trunk, as you can probably see for yourself.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I'm sure others will give there the view on this my friend if give the time, But I can safely tell you now, If you seen the Drag build I did on that 51 Henry You would then know that, 
YES, the paint will keep getting darker on you as you apply it over the White surface with out a doubt, Maybe not quite in the shade your thinking of really....lol.., But it will get darker on you, Mine was a Burnt orange color of kind of a Chrome paint at first over the stock Glosses white of the kit, but as I laid out, ALL 11 Ounces of paint in Many deferent layers It turned REDDER AND REDDER as I hit it over and over, and kept getting darker even as it dyed it got even deeper with time as well, So I would safely say here that, YES, IT WILL GET DARKER RED ON YOU, if you hit it again and again that is, No mater what paint your using over the white surface Like I used as well on my build for sure dude, if that helps you at all.


Ian


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe next time you may want to first paint a coat of either white or silver before painting the red!That way you will get full color saturation.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

After I finished, I thought I should have laid down a red primer first, but could you explain how the white would help the saturation?

The panel lines are are still crisp and all the details are still sharp fortunately. I was thinking that now there is a red base on the car, any thing sprayed now would not be affected by the underlying white plastic, but it sounds as though that's not how it works


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love working with tamiya lacquers. I discovered (the way you are) that the color coat needs some "oomph" test the color first on some sprue. I am hooked on a tamiya white basecoat. then the color. you could try silver, or gold as well. try to make sure you use the same type of paint for each application. (that's a whole 'nuther can of worms, mixing types of paint (lacquers, enamels, etc)... 

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

WEll the red is a little transparent that is why yours came out so dark.A white or silver primer coat will result in a much brighter finish!


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, 
I'm not clear here as to to the benefit of a white base in order to get a darker finish.

I'm trying to get the finish much darker. I figured that adding more paint to the now dry coats would bring it closer the paint cap color. I'm not sure how painting over a base white coat would help things. I get using a red primer. If I can't just lay down more mica red, I guess I'll have to strip it, red primer it, and then hit it with the mica red. I was trying to settle with keeping the color it is now, but it looks too 60's custom instead of stock.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

test test test. Try using different color basecoats. gold? grey? read all the words in the replies. And Murphy says, if you have a nice finish now...leave it alone.ask me how I know....lol

Steve


----------

